# Some Malware Eating My bandwidth/Data Plan Voraciously..



## mdp (Jul 22, 2014)

I have Vodafone 3G Dongle.I recently notices that a 3G pack 0f 99 rs. having 300 MB data is not lasting more than 3 days.

when i checked control panel of vodafone application software bundled with dongle, it showed that data is getting emptied at the rate of 1 MB per half minute , even when just keeping browser open and not even browsing anything.

so in just 1-1.5 hour, without doing anything, my data plan will be exhausted.

I then checked if "automatic updates" are ON. that was not case. I also scanned PC by using AVAST and "Spybot search and 
distroy: malware remover tool to check if any malware doing that.

I also checked with IDEA dongle also. problem of something eating my bandwidth remains same.

I am unable to figure out, which application/malware/ virus is doing that thing.

Is there any software available in market , which will clearly show, for what application my bandwidth is getting wasted..?

Please help.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 22, 2014)

use netbalancer and see which apps eat network traffic.


----------



## icebags (Jul 22, 2014)

having avast + anti-malware + zonealarm (or comodo for advanced users ) firewall normally solves these issues.


----------



## Flash (Jul 22, 2014)

Check with the windows's Resource monitor.


----------



## mdp (Jul 23, 2014)

i had avast+spybotsearch n distroy+comodo

but, comodo creates problem for many VPN,s and sometimes for BSNL/other broadband providers.hence unwillingly I uninstalled comodo few months back.

Also, it has many compatibility issues with AVAST.avast clearly gives message of uninstalling firewallwhen comodo getting installed.

any good firewall other than comodo, having no issues with avast..?

thanks for reply..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2014)

check in resource monitor under the network tab, which process is using the bandwidth once you connect to internet.


----------



## icebags (Jul 23, 2014)

+1 yup, check resource monitor.


----------



## Minion (Jul 24, 2014)

mdp said:


> i had avast+spybotsearch n distroy+comodo
> 
> but, comodo creates problem for many VPN,s and sometimes for BSNL/other broadband providers.hence unwillingly I uninstalled comodo few months back.
> 
> ...



I suggest you not to use avast instead use bit defender free 2014 and zone alarm.Avast web guard uses much bandwidth you can easily find out this by downloading same file with and without avast.


----------

